# Crab Line Winder



## khuseman

My dad is looking for a trot line winder.  He's been pulling the line in by hand for many years, and is now looking to getting something a little more practical.  I need to know where I could possibly purchase this item online.  Any help is greatly aprreciated.  TIA!!


----------



## huntr1

One idea that I have seen is get a cable spool and add a handle to it (drill hole and add a piece of PVC pipe thru hole), then rig a bracket on the boat with a rod that goes thru the center of the spool as an axle.  Then you simply hook the end of the line to the spool and wind away.


----------



## khuseman

huntr1 said:
			
		

> One idea that I have seen is get a cable spool and add a handle to it (drill hole and add a piece of PVC pipe thru hole), then rig a bracket on the boat with a rod that goes thru the center of the spool as an axle.  Then you simply hook the end of the line to the spool and wind away.




Good Idea, but I think he is looking for something with power. lol...Thanks though huntr!


----------



## kom526

My folks use a plastic garden hose reel. Just make sure you get one that has a removable spool, that way you can store the whole spool, line and bait in the freeze/fridge. I think they got the reels at Wally World. Works great even for my arthritic folk.  
Call Ridge marine sales they may be able to put you on the right track.


----------



## huntr1

khuseman said:
			
		

> Good Idea, but I think he is looking for something with power. lol...Thanks though huntr!


 Found some power winders, but since they were $900.00 plus, didn't think that was what you were looking for.


----------



## khuseman

kom526 said:
			
		

> My folks use a plastic garden hose reel. Just make sure you get one that has a removable spool, that way you can store the whole spool, line and bait in the freeze/fridge. I think they got the reels at Wally World. Works great even for my arthritic folk.




That's what we use now.  (will be using whenever he decides to go  )  I'm ready to eat some crabs, but with this ever changing weather.... i dunno


----------



## khuseman

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Found some power winders, but since they were $900.00 plus, didn't think that was what you were looking for.




Yep, he said it would cost around that....


----------



## huntr1

khuseman said:
			
		

> Good Idea, but I think he is looking for something with power. lol...Thanks though huntr!


 Saw your post on Blue-Crab.  In doing a search there, I found a post about a guy in Rock Hall that makes them.

http://www.blue-crab.org/forum/index.php/topic,2156.0.html


----------



## khuseman

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Saw your post on Blue-Crab.  In doing a search there, I found a post about a guy in Rock Hall that makes them.
> 
> http://www.blue-crab.org/forum/index.php/topic,2156.0.html





Thanks!!!  I will give my dad the info.


----------



## huntr1

Electric Trotline winders for sale.  Proven design.  Pulls 1200 feet in just under 9 minutes.  Removable/portable.  Connects to 12 volt battery. $600.00  Allow 2 weeks for delivery.  Made to order.  Rock Hall, MD 410-708-1300.


----------



## T.Rally

I use a metal 100 ft extension cord reel apparatus.  I bolted the frame to the boat and I have two removable reels that I bait.  Each reel will hold 1000 ft of crabline baited with bull lips.  Chicken necks will not work as the bones take up too much space on the reel.  Bull lips are much more flexible and they can be wound tight on the reel.  The nice part to using these reels is they have a threaded bolt that you can put against the reel to keep if from free spinning when putting the line out.  

I ended up with the first one by chance. I happened to spot the exact same one on the floor of Lowes about 7 years ago and when I inquired about a price (no tag on it) they gave it to me.  

As far as motorizing it, it could be done but I haven't came across (free or next to free) a 12v motor strong enough to wind in 1000ft.  Its really not bad to manually wind.


----------



## huntr1

T.Rally said:
			
		

> As far as motorizing it, it could be done but I haven't came across (free or next to free) a 12v motor strong enough to wind in 1000ft.


 The guy in Rock Hall apparently uses windshield wiper motors.  You could probably find one of those pretty cheap at a local junk yard. I would suggest one from a larger vehicle, since it'd be moving a larger wiper, I imagine it'd be more powerfull.  Something like a full size pickup or maybe even a dump truck.


----------



## cabledad

*Troutline winder*

I have a friend who makes them in Prince Frederick, windes in -in about 5 min.
no metal to rust.I can contact him to see when you can see it. (motorized
runs off 12 volt battery). Discuss price with builder. Motor works in forward
and reverse


----------



## workin hard

cabledad said:
			
		

> I have a friend who makes them in Prince Frederick, windes in -in about 5 min.
> no metal to rust.I can contact him to see when you can see it. (motorized
> runs off 12 volt battery). Discuss price with builder. Motor works in forward
> and reverse


If you could ask him and post it I would be interested into looking into one.  Thanks!


----------



## dems4me

workin hard said:
			
		

> If you could ask him and post it I would be interested into looking into one.  Thanks!




Me three!!!!   Thanks!!!!


----------



## cabledad

When do you want to see one.He is home today.Call my cell at 410-474-7076


----------



## cabledad

I f you contact me at the number on page 2 I can take you by his house to see it work
he has 2 left and is building more


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Trot line!   


I found that a reel that has two spindles works well and you can make that for next to nothing. Just a piece of 2x4 and some dowels.. I don't if anyone else has ever seen one like that, it's kind of old school. But it works well enough.


----------

